

Most vulnerable operating systems and applications in 2014 - radoslawc
http://www.gfi.com/blog/most-vulnerable-operating-systems-and-applications-in-2014/

======
justcommenting
It's easy to think of a few "not all bugs are created equal" reasons this
might be misleading.

Weighted averages of CVSS by OS might have been more useful, for example, and
dis-aggregating Microsoft OS versions but not the various OSX or Linux
distros/kernels (and lack of Android) also paints a potentially misleading
picture.

With any exercise of this type, the conclusions one draws are typically
encoded _a priori_ in the way the analysis is framed and defined.

~~~
Someone
I haven't checked, but looking at the highly similar counts for Windows 7, 8,
8.1, I expect that the total count for all Windows versions combined wouldn't
be much higher.

On the other hand this overview doesn't show vipulnerabilities for Safari
while IE had 242. I guess Safari vulnerabilities are included in the Mac OS X
count.

Finally, is Apple TV an application?

~~~
welterde
> I haven't checked, but looking at the highly similar counts for Windows 7,
> 8, 8.1, I expect that the total count for all Windows versions combined
> wouldn't be much higher.

But the individual numbers for OSX and Linux versions are much lower, because
the vulnerabilities affect much smaller version ranges typically.

~~~
pmelendez
It seems an error on the construction on the table though. The windows server
versions have the same number. The same apply for the desktop version. It
seems like there are only three different numbers: WinRT, Win desktop
(7-8-8.1) and Server.

------
therealmarv
Compare OS X to Windows. Embarrassing. :(

